# Reptibreeze substrate tray



## mich83 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

Does anyone know where I can get a reptibreeze (zoomed) substrate tray from to fit 18" x 18" chameleon cage?

I'm having issues with leaks (onto a laminate floor!!) and want a tray to sit inside the cage and catch all the moisture.

Any other suggestions / products welcome!

Thanks

Mich


----------



## The Learned Lizard (Oct 7, 2015)

Zoo Med ReptiBreeze Substrate Tray Large

Any good ?


----------



## mich83 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks. I had asked them about shipping to the UK, but didn't hear anything. I've asked again though, so maybe they'll get back to me this time.


----------



## The Learned Lizard (Oct 7, 2015)

888 Reptiles Reptile Supplies Online UK - 888reptiles.co.uk
Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop

Could ring the above they are UK based.


----------



## nimax67 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Substrate and drip trays*

Hi Mich

Having exactly the same problem and am in contact with a few US shops and am awaiting a reply re the reptibreeze substrate tray. Did you get sorted? I also found on Amazon.co.uk if you search for the garland garden tray, you can get a suitable deep plastic tray that will fit under the whole enclosure, so stopping drippy floors and surfaces etc. Just a thought...


----------



## Staticpulse (Apr 18, 2008)

I had to get a friend of mine in America to buy my reptibreeze tray and then ship it over to me as most the stores either didn't ship internationally, or used a very dodgy company to do so. I hope you have better luck finding a way to get one over here without the middle man! I don't understand why they don't just stock them here anyway! :cussing:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

could you not use a garden gravel tray and cut it to size


----------

